

Google Urchin 7 64-bit released - axomhacker
http://www.google.com/urchin/features.html
Compatible with Google Analytics now
======
Achromatic
And only $10k a seat, bargain!

~~~
fierarul
>1000 Domains: analyze up to 1000 domains with the standard Urchin 7 license -
enough for a small hosting provider!

They basically price it at $10/domain.

